# Frogs as pets???



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

We had a beta fish forever....but I'm thinking of something different. I saw these little dart frogs at the pet store. Anybody have frogs? Are they difficult to care for? 

And an odd one...are there any types that would be hazardous if they somehow escaped and one of the dogs licked them?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

dart frogs r poisonous....meant for looking not handling. kinda like a fish..need a filter, water and land.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm part of a frog forum also and I have heard that dogs can get pancreatitis if they are exposed to poinsonous frogs. I would suggest getting a non poisonous frog. Or a turtle, we have a turtle and the only thing Daisy does is bark at him! She won't even go near him so there is no way she could contract anything from him.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Hmmmm....glad I asked about the poisonous bit....

I heard turtles can have salmonella on them???


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh they do. BUT....it's only if you touch the skin that is exposed right outside of the shell, and you will basically only get it if you touch them and then lick your hands, or something of the sort. I mean it's probably smart to wash your hands after handling any animal, but I'm sure you won't die from touching a turtle. Daisy hasn't shown any symptoms of anything after being exposed to him so I'm sure she is fine!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I had the tiny white aquatic frogs years ago. The person in the store assured me that they wouldn't grow very much bigger.
Well.... we had 3 of them in a 10 gallon aquarium and they became huge. They would stick their heads out of the top of the
water to breath and their legs would reach all the way to the bottom of the aquarium. At night, they would croak...lol.
They also had "claws" on their feet. Their food was in pellet form and they would grab the food with their claws and stick
it in their mouth.... it was crazy. One day, one of them jumped out of the aquarium and was hopping around the living room.
I was really afraid of them. After my husband caught it, we made arrangements to give them back to the pet store
where they lived for quite a while. No more frogs for me.....

Debbie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I have also heard of the salmonella thing with turtles


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

if you kiss anoth frogs you will find a prince :hugging: jo


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Feb 8 2009, 08:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721811


> if you kiss anoth frogs you will find a prince :hugging: jo[/B]


Well, I guess I'm off to the pet store......Just Kidding.

I had some tiny frogs in an aquarium once and my itty bitty fish ate them. It wasn't pretty. They told me they would be fine in there together but obviously not.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I had several different species of dart frogs for a number of years ... and yes, they make great pets! Of course, you don't want to cuddle with them - LOL. But I really enjoy watching them interact with one another in their terrarium environment. They are so tiny and beautiful, in all different bright colours. Some are more difficult to keep than others, but 1st-timers tend to do well with the hardier species. The green and black dart frog (dendrobates auratus), yellow and black dart frog (dendrobates leucomelas) and the Dyeing dart frog (Denrobates Tinctorius) are a few the larger, more hardy species. 

There is one aspect of keeping dart frogs that is a major PITA, and that is growing their "diet". They tend to do best on tiny (wingless) fruitflies, and sadly, most pet stores don't have them. I've found that the places that do sell them generally have major mite issues, so you wouldn't want to feed these anyway. So what do you do when you have a terrarium full of little frogs and you can't go out and buy fruitflies? You get to BREED the fruitflies - oh boy! This turns most people off, as it's a lot of work, rates pretty high on the "gross scale" (unless you're a big larvae fan), and is definitely the most difficult part of having dart frogs. Termites will do in a pinch (for the larger frog species) while you're waiting for your flies to "hatch". Hunting termites makes for an exciting outing - LOL!

Dart frogs that are wild-caught are the ones that have toxins in their skin ... if they are captive-bred they will not emit toxins. The only truly dangerous species of dart frog is the Golden dart frog (phyllobates terribilis). The toxins emitted from the skin of a wild-caught Golden can potentially kill a grown man. It goes without saying though, that even if your frogs are captive-bred, it's vital that you never allow your fluffs anywhere near any species of dart frog.

Jackie, you just let me know if you have any other questions as you prepare for your new poison dart frog hobby - LOL!

Here are a few photos, for those that have never seen poison dart frogs ...

This is a full-grown imitator dart frog:
[attachment=48093:imitator2_500.JPG]

[attachment=48092:frog51_tinc_300.JPG]

[attachment=48096:amazonicus.JPG]

[attachment=48095:lamasi_240.JPG]

[attachment=48097:dend_lamasi_2_300.JPG]

[attachment=48098:fantasticus.JPG]

[attachment=48089:amazonicus1_300.JPG]

[attachment=48090:auratus_2_300.JPG]

[attachment=48088:azureus_300.JPG]

[attachment=48099:histrionicus_300.JPG]


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

LOL I think the moral of the story is don't listen to the pet store people. I'm thinking another beta fish is in our future.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Your frogs are just incredible! They are so beautiful.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow Heidi! Your frog(s) are so pretty!!!

I didn't realize they were that small. I don't think I could handle breeding fruitflies! 

LOL Jackie, if you get another Beta you'll have to share pics!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Those dart frogs are gorgeous! I frogs, turtles, even snakes! It comes from having brother close in age and a neighborhood of only boys to hang out with!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

These are not photos of my frogs, just a good sampling of some of the more common species in the hobby. I donated all my frogs when we moved from Florida, but I'm thinking I'd like to have another nice little froggie community sometime soon. 

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Feb 8 2009, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721909


> Wow Heidi! Your frog(s) are so pretty!!!
> 
> I didn't realize they were that small. I don't think I could handle breeding fruitflies!
> 
> LOL Jackie, if you get another Beta you'll have to share pics![/B]


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness........what little beauties~~~gorgeous colors!!!! Thanks for the information Heidi~~~


----------

